# How do i train legs?



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I have been weight training since november and i am going to start training legs next week (had knee injury) could i have advice on what exercises to do and how to do them please. My training goals are muscle mass and i train in a gym. Thanks


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

fozyspilgrims said:


> . My training goals are muscle mass


Squats.

and

squats

and

squats


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

And then some more squats mg:


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Bulldozer...

I think you forgot one..... Squats

Seriously though, if you have had a knee Injury be careful, go light to start with and keep good form, do not bounce at the bottom of the move, gradually build the weight up over time for around 8-10 rep range.

If it starts to hurt at anypoint then stop....

Good Luck


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

If you cant barbell squat there are alternatives, but barbell squats are daddy mass builder


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

As bulldozer said, squats.

Start out with some high rep ranges first to see if the knees will be ok.

Hamstring work gives much support to the knees as all that ties in behind the knee


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Get some knee wraps i wear the to help support my knees while squating i find they really help.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't know if its been mentioned yet but *SQUATS* are good


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

for what its worth IMHO i would do as every1 else has said but i would do own body weight squats 1st as if you have a problem with these then normal squats will be no good for you, not only that at least you will get the blood flowing to your muscles and make them so that you can do normal weights!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I hear squats might be a good exercise, can anyone confirm?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

seeing as you have just started training legs after an op then i suggest you use the Leg Press as it is much more controllable than squats.

I have not used Squats in my routine for 11yrs and it has done me no harm...squats are not the be all of everything...


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Paul you dont squat???????????????????? mg: how come if you dont mind me asking??????


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

I would do leg press to be honest and go light VERY LIGHT and work up very slowly if you do damage to it again it will just put you out even longer, its a marathon not a sprint good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> Paul you dont squat???????????????????? mg: how come if you dont mind me asking??????


Perhaps the fact that squats build the glutes tons (all my powerlifting has left me looking like a duck....thats actually what people have compared me to when i walk) thus if you think your glutes are big enough and want to purely target the quads then leg press and other such movements become more effective for ones goals.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> Perhaps the fact that squats build the glutes tons (all my powerlifting has left me looking like a duck....thats actually what people have compared me to when i walk) thus if you think your glutes are big enough and want to purely target the quads then leg press and other such movements become more effective for ones goals.


I would still take front squats over leg press tho.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Chris4Pez said:


> Paul you dont squat???????????????????? mg: how come if you dont mind me asking??????


i was paralysed from the waist down in an accident back in 1996 ever since then i have not been able to Squat/Bent over row/Deadlift.....i have spinal injections every year...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> I would still take front squats over leg press tho.


i wouldn't


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> I would still take front squats over leg press tho.


I would do both as chances are you will not be able to go that heavy on front squats and for me any way my breathing gives out prior to my quads.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> I would do both as chances are you will not be able to go that heavy on front squats and for me any way my breathing gives out prior to my quads.


Aye i know what u mean.

Have you ever used a sting ray ? (or is it a manta ray, i have both and get mixed up)

I find it helps a lot, stops the bloody bar from crushing ya wind pipe.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I take it you guys recommend squats!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I love to squat. It is now the only exercise I "Fear" pre-workout.

But if you ever get teh chance to do Pscabs leg routine (And follow it to the letter), I am sure you will agree it is no walk in the park either. Lets just say it is more like a crawl through the park with two big pitbulls eating at your quads LOL


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Delhi said:


> I love to squat. It is now the only exercise I "Fear" pre-workout.
> 
> But if you ever get teh chance to do Pscabs leg routine (And follow it to the letter), I am sure you will agree it is no walk in the park either. Lets just say it is more like a crawl through the park with two big pitbulls eating at your quads LOL


Starting Strength - squatting 3x a week with linear weight progression is a killer too!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i'm with con here,my legs grow like weeds even if i don't train them,so when i do i stay away from squats because my glutes are too big now,i feel like i have a 'bubblebutt' although girls tend to like it i don't want it getting any bigger!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> Aye i know what u mean.
> 
> Have you ever used a sting ray ? (or is it a manta ray, i have both and get mixed up)
> 
> I find it helps a lot, stops the bloody bar from crushing ya wind pipe.


Yeah i have used them they are pretty cool for sure:lift:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I love a good bubble butt...............................On chicks


----------



## blackmaori (Jan 2, 2008)

One exercise that has not been mentioned is leg ext. These can be hazardous for anyone who has had knee problems. What happens is the lower half of your leg is pushed away from it's position due to the seat applying force to the back of the knee. I think it's called sheer force.

Squats are the exercise of choice, if your knee can handle it. Most will laugh when I say that lunges, I feel, are the second best exercise for legs. Learn them all I say. short, long, diagonal, walking, backwards and curtsey. and they are great if they are superseted with other exercises.

I have used knee wraps in the past(due to a agrivated knee) and they did help at the time. Once I felt I didn't need them I chucked them. I did not want my body to rely on the extra support, and I think in the long run it was better for my old knees.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

blackmaori said:


> One exercise that has not been mentioned is leg ext. These can be hazardous for anyone who has had knee problems. What happens is the lower half of your leg is pushed away from it's position due to the seat applying force to the back of the knee. I think it's called sheer force.
> 
> Squats are the exercise of choice, if your knee can handle it. Most will laugh when I say that lunges, I feel, are the second best exercise for legs. Learn them all I say. short, long, diagonal, walking, backwards and curtsey. and they are great if they are superseted with other exercises.
> 
> I have used knee wraps in the past(due to a agrivated knee) and they did help at the time. Once I felt I didn't need them I chucked them. I did not want my body to rely on the extra support, and I think in the long run it was better for my old knees.


Nice post.

Lunges are awesome.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

blackmaori said:


> One exercise that has not been mentioned is leg ext. These can be hazardous for anyone who has had knee problems. What happens is the lower half of your leg is pushed away from it's position due to the seat applying force to the back of the knee. I think it's called sheer force.
> 
> Squats are the exercise of choice, if your knee can handle it. Most will laugh when I say that lunges, I feel, are the second best exercise for legs. Learn them all I say. short, long, diagonal, walking, backwards and curtsey. and they are great if they are superseted with other exercises.
> 
> I have used knee wraps in the past(due to a agrivated knee) and they did help at the time. Once I felt I didn't need them I chucked them. I did not want my body to rely on the extra support, and I think in the long run it was better for my old knees.


Nice post.

I had an ACL reconstruction a few years ago and the only that causes me problems are heavy leg extensions. If I keep the reps high (15-20) I get a great burn and no knee issues.

If I had to choose 2 or 3 exercises it would be squats, lunges and s/l deads. Leg press is an option, but I very rarely do it due to a back injury and ironically enough squats cause me fewer problems.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

one of the dumbest things i see in the gym is guys loading the Leg Extension with loads of weight and struggling to straighten there knees.....

I will agree Lunges are awesome not for mass but they are awesome for seperation and Glute/Ham tie in...


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

I used to train in a gym which had a hack squat machine some time ago, I found this targeted the quads very well without hitting my glutes too much which I agree squatting definately does,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Standard Hack Squats are pretty brutal on the knees, i sometimes do reverse hack squats after leg press very good for sweep..


----------



## blackmaori (Jan 2, 2008)

As for the squating, I definitely never go any lower than parallel to the floor, and in your case would only go to a 90 degree angle at the knee(above parallel) to start with.


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

squat is what seperates the men from the boys !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

genan said:


> squat is what seperates the men from the boys !


really  i must be a boy then....


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Paul, you got a link to your leg workout mate? (my knees are essentially made of dust now - and squats don't help).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Here are my 2 leg sessions mate i normally rotate them week by week....

Routine 1:

Leg extensions 4 sets

Supersetted with

Stiff legged Deadlifts with DB

Leg press:

6 sets of 10 reps taking 10 seconds rest in between each set(don't get out of the seat)

start with 4 plates a side then if you can go up from their

Lying Leg Extensions:

6 sets of 10 reps taking 10 seconds rest in between each set

Walking Lunges

4 sets 10 lunges per leg (increase weight with DB)

Routine 2:

Lying leg extensions

4 sets 15 reps

Stiff legged Deadlifts

4 sets 15 reps

Walking Lunges

4 sets 10 lunges per leg (increase weight with DB)

Leg press:

Set 1 - 6 plates - 25 reps

Set 2 - 8 plates - 20 reps

Set 3 - 10 plates - 15 reps

Set 4 - 12 plates - 10 reps

Set 5 - 14 plates - 5 reps

Set 6 - 6 plates - 25 reps


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Jesus! Do you train like that between cycles too?

I'm gona give it a try, if I don't post for a while it's because I am in hospital


----------



## blackmaori (Jan 2, 2008)

genan said:


> squat is what seperates the men from the boys !


Don't women squat too??

I'd love to know what "DA Man" squats?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

megatron said:


> Jesus! Do you train like that between cycles too?
> 
> I'm gona give it a try, if I don't post for a while it's because I am in hospital


I don't change diet or training when i come off cycle mate


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

I haven't squatted for a couple of years as my lower back is pretty knackered and like Paul have spinal injections every year in my facet joints!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i also hate guys who load up the leg press and unlock there knees then lock them again for a 2 inch leg press,then they scream about how much weight there pressing

that does me head in, my legs improved know ends with full movement slow reps and concentrating on working legs not moving weight. which i feel is common with guys who squat...not all but some

also my legs are better since i stopped squating mainly for the reason i just stated i now squat still but last in routine usally


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> i also hate guys who load up the leg press and unlock there knees then lock them again for a 2 inch leg press,then they scream about how much weight there pressing


lol... agree on that!!.....

My knees are bad too (hate using it as an excuss) but on the 45 degree leg press i found that putting your feet at the very top of the platform really isolates the legs without too much pressure on the knees!


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

Pscarb: all i say to you is respect dude, obviously after that nasty accident you got amnesty.  Everyone else who dont do squats is a wussy tho  this means the only men in my gym is me and the girl i saw squatting last week


----------



## blackmaori (Jan 2, 2008)

I always thought the higher on the plate you place your feet the more you hit hams and glutes??? especially if you press threw your heels??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is correct mate...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

As paul said Yes, but it takes more load off of your knees.

The farther down you put your feet, the more load on the knees.

You could drop the weight alot and drop the feet to get a diffrent area of quad.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

ATG squats for me. Going parellel causes discomfort in my back, I'd rather go all the way down than risk injury.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Paul, you sir are a bastard! I can barely walk!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

one hell of a workout though


----------



## monsterdan (Jan 10, 2008)

leg press ......front squats on smith machine...high rep high set .....back squats far to overated


----------



## monsterdan (Jan 10, 2008)

barbell squats are far to overated due to the actual biomechanics needed and neromechanical control...most people dont have the correct leaver lenght in relation to femur tibial distances which increases shear force across the falcrum ( in this case the knee joint ) also the muscle imbalance in most bodybuilder means that there lumber pelvic motion actally impeads full quad contraction meaning a larger activation of spinal erectors for stabalization this is why you see a lot of people lean to far forward when squatting ....keep safe use specific form of do somthing like leg press much safer...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

monsterdan said:


> barbell squats are far to overated due to the actual biomechanics needed and neromechanical control...most people dont have the correct leaver lenght in relation to femur tibial distances which increases shear force across the falcrum ( in this case the knee joint ) also the muscle imbalance in most bodybuilder means that there lumber pelvic motion actally impeads full quad contraction meaning a larger activation of spinal erectors for stabalization this is why you see a lot of people lean to far forward when squatting ....keep safe use specific form of do somthing like leg press much safer...


Wow, so for some they are not good to do and for others they are cool?

I lean fwd when I do them and stick out my butt so my knees find some relief.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

monsterdan said:


> barbell squats are far to overated due to the actual biomechanics needed and neromechanical control...most people dont have the correct leaver lenght in relation to femur tibial distances which increases shear force across the falcrum ( in this case the knee joint ) also the muscle imbalance in most bodybuilder means that there lumber pelvic motion actally impeads full quad contraction meaning a larger activation of spinal erectors for stabalization this is why you see a lot of people lean to far forward when squatting ....keep safe use specific form of do somthing like leg press much safer...


Back up the above with relevant studies please....


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

i`m not sure what you trying to say...



> barbell squats are far to overated due to the actual biomechanics needed and neromechanical control


what do you mean by neromechanical control? why should we worry about it here?



> ...


if i read you correctly what you`re saying is that squats put pressure on the joints? thats true, so do almost all of the exercises. and doesnt using all of those stabilaziton muscles mean they got stimulus as well so they can grow?

everyone leans forward a bit, but if people lean forward too much (meaning their spline is not straight) thats because they use too much weight and/or want to end up a cripple.

i agree safe form is the most important thing when you do squats, and leg press is great too, so do both.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

That must be why i am getting a big a$$ lol, only joking but it is getting bigger with muscle as my glutes are looking really big but when i tense them they are solid and toned! Maybe i should stop squatting then and got to either front squat or leg press!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

> Here are my 2 leg sessions mate i normally rotate them week by week....
> 
> Routine 1:
> 
> ...


Sorry this might be a dumb question but when you say your putting on plates do you mean 20kg plates i take it, sorry but i work in kg's rather than plates so just want to get a better idea!

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate 20kg plates


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

there's some good advice posted here so far fozy, but some people do tend to overcomplicate. IMO you need to assess how well ur leg injury is recovered - is it as good as new or are u going to be training around a 'niggle' long term? this could effect which exercises you choose and the weights and rep ranges u use.

if ur knee is back to full strength, i'd suggest any routine that incorporates some kind of squatting movement as well as the leg press would be a good place to start.

i would also say do not neglect ur hamstrings as not only will working these muscles add to leg size/strength, but are vital for a strong and stable knee joint.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

tommy28 said:


> there's some good advice posted here so far fozy, but some people do tend to overcomplicate. IMO you need to assess how well ur leg injury is recovered - is it as good as new or are u going to be training around a 'niggle' long term? this could effect which exercises you choose and the weights and rep ranges u use.
> 
> if ur knee is back to full strength, i'd suggest any routine that incorporates some kind of squatting movement as well as the leg press would be a good place to start.
> 
> i would also say do not neglect ur hamstrings as not only will working these muscles add to leg size/strength, but are vital for a strong and stable knee joint.


Nice post dude.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I find it hard to believe how squats are over-rated? They've been around for too many years to be classed as over-rated.

People are too scared to do them, that's the difference. They need to be done with caution, of course, but that is common sense IMO.


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Here are my 2 leg sessions mate i normally rotate them week by week....
> 
> Routine 1:
> 
> ...


Are these good for building mass and def on legs, if you could get back to me would be amazing bro , Pscarb


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Warstu said:


> Are these good for building mass and def on legs, if you could get back to me would be amazing bro , Pscarb


Doubt he would do it if it didnt work mate.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> Doubt he would do it if it didnt work mate.


Indeed!!

But Pscarb is at a slighty different level to you warstu.

That should be reflected in your training.


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Con said:


> Doubt he would do it if it didnt work mate.


am going to try these workout I dont have lying leg extension at my gym tho am not going to squat any more cuz my knees hurt when i do


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Indeed!!
> 
> *But Pscarb is at a slighty different level to you warstu.*
> 
> That should be reflected in your training.


Plus he has to train around pre-existing injuries... No squats, no deadlifts.

He's also been to evil medical school - note the use the of differing rep ranges on legs to get both muscle fibre types stimulated in one workout...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Warstu said:


> am going to try these workout I dont have lying leg extension at my gym tho am not going to squat any more cuz my knees hurt when i do


At your level some good squatting is the way to go IMO.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Con said:


> At your level some good squatting is the way to go IMO.


This pretty much sums it all up here^^^^^^^^^^^^^.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> At your level some good squatting is the way to go IMO.


I also agree.

But dont think he is gonna listen


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> I also agree.
> 
> But dont think he is gonna listen


For a low level guy doing a pscarbs work out will be much easier than squatting hard because Pscarb will have a much better mind muscle connection and will put such moves to proper use while i bet he will just go threw the motions.

Oh yeah pscarbs legs are massive he doesnt need more size while you bud do.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Warstu the guys are correct for someone at your level a simple routine that looks a little like this would be better...

Leg Extensions 4 sets

Squats or leg press 4 sets

Hack Squats 3 sets

Lying hamstring curl 4 sets

Con is correct i am not after size although this routine has given me extra size it is more to help define my quads and Hams....


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Warstu the guys are correct for someone at your level a simple routine that looks a little like this would be better...
> 
> Leg Extensions 4 sets
> 
> ...


Cheers dude thats pretty much what i did yesterday


----------

